# Where can I fill my CO2 tank?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a 5lbs tank purchased from IPU last year and I need it filled... does anyone know places around richmond, or Vancouver? I always figured a paintball place would do it but these are different fittings than the paintball cans 


Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

DBC Marine, but I don't think they're open on weekends. All sources say they are the cheapest for filling. Welding places like KMS tools will do it too, but much pricier. I go to Royal City Fire Supply in New West, but those places are closed on weekends also.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, DBC Marine in Richmond behind IKEA.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the quick response gary


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya i know the place... they sell zodiak inflatables.... never figured them to be the place to go for the tank though thanks guys


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Best place to get it filled as what the guys mentioned. Too bad they're not open on the weekends.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-place-refill-hydro-test-your-co2-tank-25002/

I'd love to find a place within Vancouver to add to the list.


----------

